# Im confused



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

So i have had ibs and im sure i have irritable bladder i also have had horrible periods and painful intercorse and everything for the past 2 1/2 years, then last month i got the wide spread muscle pain and headachs and dizzyness and fatigue that wont go away. The doctor suspects fibromyalgia. Im wondering is the ibs and irritable bladder and all this stuff symptoms of fibro? or are they all seprate sicknesses? Hope thats not to confusing!Honestly after dealing with ibs for almost 3 yrs its nice to focus on a pain that isnt gonna cause you to poop your pants.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if it is really that clear.A lot of people have just one of the conditions so they may not all be the exact same thing. However they tend to be seen together in one person more than pure chance would indicate.There may be something that makes you more prone to all of them, and some people get one, where some people get two. However I don't think we really know what that something may be. There probably is some reason why they run together. Some doctors have proposed they are all one thing just different parts of a spectrum rather than completely isolated things. I don't think they have a lot of evidence that they are all the exact same thing just showing up differently in different people. However like I said they are commonly found together so it makes sense there is some reason for that.The fatigue, muscle pain and the dizzy are I think all part of Fibro. The Irritable bladder and bowel are things that aren't seen in most/all patients with fibro. But like I said they are more common in Fibro patients than in people who don't have it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

IBS and irritable bladder do tend to be fairly common among Fibro patients, from what I've read. I wouldn't say they're "symptoms" of Fibro, but as Kathleen mentioned, they are common complaints among Fibro patients.However, your painful periods and intercourse may also be a culprit of your fibro-like symptoms. Have you been diagnosed (or tested) for Endo? Endo can cause bowel and bladder symptoms, depending on where it's growing, and can also cause some of the other pain and fatigue symptoms you mentioned too. Of course, fibro could be causing those symptoms too.I hope your doctor is open to pursuing this further, to get you a good diagnosis, and even start some kind of treatment for you!


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

I was pursuing the endo with my gyno he did an vaginal ultra sound and said it looked normal he still thinks i may have it a lil bit. But he said it is very unlikly that endo is causing all of my symptoms. I told him about the muscle pain but he was pretty sure it had nothing to do with woman problems. But i could always get a second doctor. Im gonna see the rhmatologist on the 27th and the GI on the 24 so hopefully they will be wise people and help me out.Thanx for clearing somethings up for me both of you!!<3


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm glad you and your doctor are staying on top of this, and not just letting your symptoms go. That's really important. You are doing all the right things here - a rheumy and a GI would be at the top of the list of doctors for you to see. Those are both very good calls. I sure hope your appointments will be productive, and you'll walk away with more confidence and knowledge about what's going on inside your body.Please make sure and let us know how both your appointments go! I look forward to hearing about them!


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

AW thanx M&M!!I have been letting alot of my ibs symptoms go just because iv been so depressed and exhausted and i thought i had tried all the meds already but the pain in my stomach got alot worse and then i got all these Fibro symptoms so i know i need to get some more help from the doctors. Hopefully i can get some part of my life back. The fibro is not so bad only when its cold or period time its something i can deal with but the ibs is killing me!Thanx for your support ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Beanie: According to a study out of the U Adelaide back in 2002, led by a Dr. Unger, those who shared Chronic Fatigue and IBS symptoms *all* showed lowered brain blood circulation it that part of the brain that controls digestion. A similar problem was cited by the ME Society in the UK occurring in the brain stem. I treat my IBS with a cardiovascular supplement that increases circulation, including in the brain. It also helps people with Fibro and CFS. There is at least the possibility that some cases from all of these conditions are variations of that same lowered perfusion. Given that about 30% of those with one condition will show a second, that might well predict others for whom this type of supplementation would work. Mark


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just wanted to check in and see how your appointments went. Hope they went ok!


----------

